# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  UBNT Router Station

## tkonto

Καλησπέρα,

Μου πήρε 3-4 χρόνια να το τελειώσω (τόση αφοσίωση) αλλά σήμερα το άναψα!  :: 

Συνολικό κόστος σε σημερινές τιμές κατ' εκτίμηση κάτω από 80ΕΥΡΩ.

3.jpg4.jpg

----------


## romias

Ωραία κατασκευή.
Θέλει κανα δυο χρόνια ακόμη για να ανέβει ταράτσα;

----------


## tkonto

Σε πρώτη φάση θα το αφήσω αναμμένο μέσα στο σπίτι μετρώντας παραμέτρους λειτουργίας και κυρίως θερμοκρασία.

Ελπίζω σε 10 ημέρες να το ανεβάσω (έτσι έλεγα και την άλλη φορά και το ξαναπιασα μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια  ::  )

----------


## Convict

> Ωραία κατασκευή.
> Θέλει κανα δυο χρόνια ακόμη για να ανέβει ταράτσα;


Απλά κλαίω...  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Πάντως πολύ όμορφο η αλήθεια είναι, το λυπάμαι να πάει ταράτσα να μην το βλέπεις.

----------


## akakios

Πολύ ωραια κατασκευη.

Το κουτι ειναι αυτοσχεδιο ή προτρυπημενο ???

----------


## tkonto

Το κουτί είναι 11x16 στο οποίο οι τρύπες έγιναν με dremel.

Ήθελε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να δώ πως μπορεί να γίνει η βέλτιστη διάταξη για να υπάρχει και η σχετική εργονομια.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------

